# Desktop + Login Themes (Ubuntu)



## mp89 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

will folgenden LoginScreen und 2 DesktopThemes installieren, weiß nur nicht wie, da ich über das Erscheinungsbild => Theme Installieren keine Datei finde die das Ding annimmt. 

Verwende folgendes System: Ubuntu 8.4, Gnome 2.22.3

Um folgenden LoginScreen handelt es sich:
http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Star+Trek+TMP+Lcars+Theme?content=48796
Um folgende Themes handelt es sich:
http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/LCARS+PADD+(Star+Trek)+Themes?content=47430
http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/LCARS-Desktop?content=91988

Wär super wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte.

Gruß Max


----------



## zeroize (18. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht hilft dir dieser Link weiter:
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Desktop_anpassen


----------

